# Broadcom and ndiswrapper

## F_

Hi all, I have been trying to use ndiswrapper all day but nobody seems to know how to use it and I cant find any other threads that detail how to use ndiswrapper. My laptop is the Dell Mini 9 (Inspiron 910). Any help is appreciated.

Some info:

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 28 Dec 2008 22:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2382

02:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2381

02:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2383

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev 01)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

```

```

 # lspci -n | grep 03:00.0

03:00.0 0280: 14e4:4315 (rev 01)

```

Also, I have downloaded the wireless driver from Dell here: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&ServiceTag=&SystemID=INSPIRON910&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

I was confused as to which one to get, but I did grab the 4th one down.

Any help is appreciated. I just want to use ndiswrapper since this chip is not supported yet. 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## poly_poly-man

#1: emerge ndiswrapper.

#2: unpack your driver until you get a .inf file (you may need to run it under windows if it's an executable such as a self-extracting thing)

#3: ndiswrapper -i <drivername>.inf

#4: ndiswrapper -l

^ that command should tell you "driver installed, hardware present". If not, try a different driver, or give up and cry  :Razz: 

#5: modprobe ndiswrapper

#6: profit. You should have a wlan0 or such (try ifconfig -a, iwconfig, etc.)

You can then add ndiswrapper to your modules.autoload to have a wlan0 device at next boot.

----------

## F_

Thank you for your quick reply, but I get stuck on the following step:

```

abra Desktop # ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5

bcmwl5.inf    bcmwl5.sys    bcmwl564.sys  

abra Desktop # ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf 

installing bcmwl5 ...

abra Desktop # ndiswrapper -l

bcmwl5 : driver installed

   device (14E4:4315) present

abra Desktop # modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.

```

Is there something I am supposed to do to my kernel to get a ndisrapper module?

----------

## poly_poly-man

pastebin your kernel's .config file (assuming you're not using genkernel)... do not put it here.

also, post the output of modprobe -l

EDIT: whoops, it's been a while since I've done this - it seems you need to run "update-modules" before you can modprobe.

----------

## F_

I tried running update-modules (as root) but it did not help to load the ndiswrapper module.

Here is output for modprobe -l: http://pastebin.com/m282ce0c7

Here is my kernel's .config file: http://dpaste.com/103556/

I appreciate your help.

----------

## poly_poly-man

please give full output of 'emerge -v ndiswrapper'... this is weird.

----------

## F_

```

# emerge -v ndiswrapper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1  USE="-debug -usb" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1 to /

 * ndiswrapper-1.53.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ndiswrapper-1.53.tar.gz ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * See http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml

 * for a list of supported kernels.

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r7/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.27-gentoo-r7

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ndiswrapper-1.53.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work

 * Converting ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...      [ ok ]

 * Applying ndiswrapper-2.6.27.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying ndiswrapper-CVE-2008-4395.patch ...                                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53 ...

gcc -g -Wall -I../driver -o loadndisdriver loadndisdriver.c

 * Preparing ndiswrapper module

*** WARNING: This kernel uses 4K stack size option

(CONFIG_4KSTACKS); many Windows drivers will not work

with this option enabled. Disable CONFIG_4KSTACKS

in kernel's .config file, recompile and install kernel

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r7/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7'

  LD      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/built-in.o

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/crt_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/hal_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/ndis_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/ntoskernel_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/ntoskernel_io_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/rtl_exports.h

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/crt.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/hal.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/iw_ndis.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/loader.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/ndis.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/ntoskernel.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/ntoskernel_io.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/pe_linker.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/pnp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/proc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/rtl.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/wrapmem.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/wrapndis.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/wrapper.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/divdi3.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/ndiswrapper.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/ndiswrapper.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/work/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver/ndiswrapper.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1

>>> Install ndiswrapper-1.53-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/image/ category net-wireless

 * Installing ndiswrapper module

 * Preparing file for modules.d ...                                                   [ ok ]

install -D -m 755 loadndisdriver /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/image//sbin/loadndisdriver

install -D -m 755 ndiswrapper /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/image//usr/sbin/ndiswrapper

install -D -m 755 ndiswrapper-buginfo /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/image//usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-buginfo

NOTE: Windows driver configuration file format has changed since 1.5. You must re-install Windows drivers if they were installed before.

>>> Completed installing ndiswrapper-1.53-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   sbin/loadndisdriver

   lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r7/misc/ndiswrapper.ko

* checking 11 files for package collisions

>>> Merging net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1 to /

--- /sbin/

>>> /sbin/loadndisdriver

--- /usr/

--- /usr/sbin/

>>> /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper

>>> /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-buginfo

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/

>>> /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/README.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/ChangeLog.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/AUTHORS.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/INSTALL.bz2

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man8/

>>> /usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper.8.bz2

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r7/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r7/misc/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r7/misc/ndiswrapper.ko

--- /etc/

--- /etc/ndiswrapper/

>>> /etc/ndiswrapper/.keep_net-wireless_ndiswrapper-0

--- /etc/modprobe.d/

>>> /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

--- replaced obj /usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper.8.bz2

--- replaced dir /usr/share/man/man8

--- replaced dir /usr/share/man

--- replaced obj /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/README.bz2

--- replaced obj /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/INSTALL.bz2

--- replaced obj /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/ChangeLog.bz2

--- replaced obj /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1/AUTHORS.bz2

--- replaced dir /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1

--- replaced dir /usr/share/doc

--- replaced dir /usr/share

--- replaced obj /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-buginfo

--- replaced obj /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper

--- replaced dir /usr/sbin

--- replaced dir /usr

--- replaced obj /sbin/loadndisdriver

--- replaced dir /sbin

--- cfgpro   obj /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r4/misc/ndiswrapper.ko

--- cfgpro   dir /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r4/misc

--- cfgpro   dir /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r4

--- replaced dir /lib/modules

--- replaced dir /lib

--- replaced obj /etc/ndiswrapper/.keep_net-wireless_ndiswrapper-0

--- replaced dir /etc/ndiswrapper

--- replaced obj /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper

--- replaced dir /etc/modprobe.d

--- replaced dir /etc

 * Removing net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1 from moduledb.

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 ...                              [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

 * NDISwrapper requires .inf and .sys files from a Windows(tm) driver

 * to function. Download these to /root for example, then

 * run 'ndiswrapper -i /root/foo.inf'. After that you can delete them.

 * They will be copied to /etc/ndiswrapper/.

 * Once done, please run 'update-modules'.

 * 

 * Please look at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/

 * for the FAQ, HowTos, tips, configuration, and installation

 * information.

 * 

 * NDISwrapper devs need support (_hardware_, cash).

 * Don't hesitate if you can help.

 * See http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/ for details.

 * Attempting to automatically reinstall any Windows drivers

 * you might already have.

 * Driver: bcmwl5

installing bcmwl5 ...

>>> net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Messages for package net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.53-r1:

 * NDISwrapper requires .inf and .sys files from a Windows(tm) driver

 * to function. Download these to /root for example, then

 * run 'ndiswrapper -i /root/foo.inf'. After that you can delete them.

 * They will be copied to /etc/ndiswrapper/.

 * Once done, please run 'update-modules'.

 * 

 * Please look at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/

 * for the FAQ, HowTos, tips, configuration, and installation

 * information.

 * 

 * NDISwrapper devs need support (_hardware_, cash).

 * Don't hesitate if you can help.

 * See http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/ for details.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

----------

## poly_poly-man

that's weird - 2 things, first of all, disable 4k stacks (it's not really safe at all) in your kernel the next time you get a chance. Secondly, what does 'ls -l /usr/src/linux' say?

----------

## F_

Okay, things are getting better but they are not perfect.

After emerging -v ndiswrapper, i was able to modprobe ndiswrapper without any problem. 

Then ifconfig -a showed that I had a new device named wlan0.

Excellent!

The only problem is that it automatically connected to one of my neighbor's keyless wireless networks -- but I was unable to ping anything but the router. Strange.

Anyways, the problem was that I was unable to connect to my own keyed (not wpa) wireless network. I tried putting the essid, channel, frequency, mode, access point, aswell as even the txpower (which might be the problem? I recall having to do something with the txpower before...) and key all in the iwconfig command but nothing worked. 

As far as disabling 4kstacks, I can see if i can do that immdiately.

Also,

```

# ls -l /usr/src/linux  

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 Dec 28 23:25 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7/

```

Thanks again.

----------

## poly_poly-man

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

that'll help you set it up.

it's weird that it kept installing into the wrong modules folder before.. good that it works now.

----------

## jordanwb

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> If not, try a different driver, or give up and cry 
> 
> 

 

Nice optimism poly_poly-man. You also need to run "ndiswrapper -m"

I forget what it does but you need to do that.

[Edit]

Oh you got it working.

----------

## F_

I read through that document but I still am unable to connect to any wireless network.

No matter what I do, iwconfig keeps showing me:

```

 # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Belkin_N_Wireless_C1E087"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:17:3F:C1:E0:87   

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm   

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:20/100  Signal level:-83 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## poly_poly-man

what in particular is wrong with that?

----------

## F_

lol, whoops.

Well first off. That is the /only/ access point I can connect to. It is a keyless network. And i cannot even browse the internet with it anyways.

When I remove that essid and try my own. No matter what I do I get the following:

```

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:2 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm   

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

On my other gentoo laptop, the command I use to connect to my wireless laptop is:

iwconfig wlan0 essid MyESSID ap ACESSPOINT key MYKEY

and thats it. But this will not work. Any ideas?

----------

## poly_poly-man

iwlist wlan0 scanning

----------

## F_

```

# iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:14:6C:D7:F0:08

                    ESSID:"SANG"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality:12/100  Signal level:-88 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:15:E9:EC:26:C4

                    ESSID:"carrot"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality:37/100  Signal level:-72 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:17:3F:C1:E0:87

                    ESSID:"Belkin_N_Wireless_C1E087"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)

                    Quality:17/100  Signal level:-85 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:1F:90:E2:83:88

                    ESSID:"James"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.452 GHz (Channel 9)

                    Quality:57/100  Signal level:-59 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

```

My ESSID is called James.

----------

## F_

update: i have installed wicd, and I still cannot get access to my wireless network (although my other Gentoo laptop (not using ndiswrapper) can).

I try to connect using wicd and it just gives me some IP address (169.something) that is not part of my internal network.

Any ideas as to what I could be doing wrong?

----------

## justinkb

have you tried in-kernel drivers?

----------

## F_

 *justinkb wrote:*   

> have you tried in-kernel drivers?

 

Yes. However, the in-kernel drivers do not support my wireless card (BCM4310).

This information is according to http://linuxwireless.org/.   (specifically http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> unsupported
> 
>     * The 802.11a part of the 4309 and 4312 is not supported.
> ...

 

Any other ideas? I know this card worked (with ndniswrapper) under Ubuntu (Dell shipped the laptop with Ubuntu preinstalled).

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *F_ wrote:*   

> Any other ideas? I know this card worked (with ndniswrapper) under Ubuntu (Dell shipped the laptop with Ubuntu preinstalled).

 

do you still have that ubuntu installation? Grab the stuff out of /etc/ndiswrapper/ if you can.

Also, what happens if you manually (using iwconfig and dhclient) try to connect to the essid? Post relevant output.

----------

## F_

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

>  *F_ wrote:*   Any other ideas? I know this card worked (with ndniswrapper) under Ubuntu (Dell shipped the laptop with Ubuntu preinstalled). 
> 
> do you still have that ubuntu installation? Grab the stuff out of /etc/ndiswrapper/ if you can.

 

No, unfortunately I don't still have the ubuntu installation.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, what happens if you manually (using iwconfig and dhclient) try to connect to the essid? Post relevant output.

 

Here is what happens:

```

abra f # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

abra f # ifconfig wlan0 up

abra f # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Belkin_N_Wireless_C1E087"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:17:3F:C1:E0:87   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm   

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

abra f # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:17:3F:C1:E0:87

                    ESSID:"Belkin_N_Wireless_C1E087"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality:20/100  Signal level:-83 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:1B:2F:E1:B9:A6

                    ESSID:"SMAD"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.447 GHz (Channel 8)

                    Quality:12/100  Signal level:-88 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:1F:90:E2:83:88

                    ESSID:"James"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.452 GHz (Channel 9)

                    Quality:59/100  Signal level:-58 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

abra f # iwconfig wlan0 essid "James" ap 00:1F:90:E2:83:88 key MYKEY

abra f # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:5.5 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm   

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:0708-6677-64   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:20/100  Signal level:-83 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

abra f # iwconfig wlan0 essid "James" ap 00:1F:90:E2:83:88 chan 9 key MYKEY

abra f # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.452 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm   

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:7038-6677-64   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

abra f # iwconfig wlan0 essid "James" ap 00:1F:90:E2:83:88 chan 9 mode Managed key MYKEY

abra f # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.452 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm   

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:7038-6677-64   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

As you can see, no matter what I do I can't seem to connect to my wireless router (even though other Gentoo -- non ndiswrapper -- laptops can with the same iwconfig commands).

edit: I have even installed wicd to see if that would help, but that wont even connect me.

----------

